# Looking to lease 500 to 1000 +/- acres in Macon/Taylor counties



## timgarside (Jan 13, 2015)

I am looking for a decent tract of land for a long term lease. I have 6 long time friends that currently hunt in the area on 2 smaller tracts. Were looking to add a larger piece to what we have to open up our options. Please PM me if you have or know of anyone that has anything worth looking into. I can provide references for the two tracts we have been hunting for the last 15 years. If you have land in the Reynolds area I am sure you know them.

Thank you all in advance for reading this thread.

Tim


----------



## timgarside (Jan 18, 2015)

Updated to show I am interested in 500-1000 acres. OP said 1000 +.


----------



## timgarside (Apr 4, 2015)

Bmp


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Apr 16, 2015)

Well brother i have openings in my club with 524 ac in northern taylor


----------



## timgarside (Jun 28, 2015)

Ttt


----------

